# VR ja! aber welche solls nun sein? :-D



## AtronOm (18. April 2016)

Hallo erstmal Leute 

Ich bin nun mitlerweile auch drauf und dran in dei VR Welt einzusteigen. 
Mein Rechner sollte auch kein Problem da stehlen, da ich schon in 4k ordentlich zocken kann. 
So nun aber zu meiner Frage. Welche VR ist denn nun für wenn und warum die beste Wahl.
Es gibt ja mittlerweile auch ,abgesehen von der Occulus, andere Anbieter, wie HTC, die VR anbieten.
Da dies nun doch eine teure angelegenheit ist wollte ich mich von Leuten die schon Erfahrung mit einem oder mehrern Geräten gemacht haben beraten lassen. 
Ich habe gehört das es exklusiv Titel auf denn verschiedenen Plattformen geben soll. Ist dies auch Kaufentscheidend? Wie sieht das ganze bei Steam aus? 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir und vllt auch anderen etwas helfen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen AtronOm


----------



## Timmay (18. April 2016)

Also bei der Qualität der Darstellung nehmen sich die Rift und die Vive angeblich nicht viel. Die Rift ist vielleicht minimal besser.
Was für mich ein NoGo ist, dass ich momentan bei der Rift noch mit Xbox-Controler spielen müsste. Ich denke das schadet der Immersion und dem Mittendrin-Gefühl doch sehr. Die Move Controller sind zwar angekündigt,  aber wann die wirklich verfügbar sind kann dir niemand sagen. Bei der HTC Vive sind die Controller schon dabei. Das ist für mich momentan entscheident.

Zum Thema Exklusivtitel, die gibt es bei der Rift. Bei der Vive verfolgt man eher eine OpenSourcePolitik was sich hoffentlich durchsetzen wird. Es gibt wohl auch schon einen Hack mit dem man die Rift exklusiven Titel auch mit der Vive spielen kann. Richtig so 

Ich habe keine der beiden VR-Brillen jemals testen können, ich gebe nur das wieder, was ich bisher im Netz so erfahren habe. Sehr spannendes Thema auch jeden Fall. In Dresden ist nächste Woche eine Art Workshop an der HTW, bei dem man die Brillen ausprobieren kann. Das werd ich mir nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## nuhll (19. April 2016)

Was ist denn die beste und günstigste möglichkeit für VR wenn man einfach weiter mit Maus und Tastatur (alles) spielen möchte? Hauptsächlich denke ich so an Minecraft...


----------



## AtronOm (19. April 2016)

Das sind ja aufjedenfall schonmal nette Infos die du da Lieferst 
Ja, exklusiv Titel ist immer ein 2 Schneidiges Schwert, und ich bin auch eher dagegen. 
Dresden ist leider etwas weit weg von hier xD 
Du kannst ja mal berichten wenn du da warst wie so deine Erfahrungen waren, würd mich echt interessieren


----------



## GerAseR (19. April 2016)

nuhll schrieb:


> Was ist denn die beste und günstigste möglichkeit für VR wenn man einfach weiter mit Maus und Tastatur (alles) spielen möchte? Hauptsächlich denke ich so an Minecraft...



PSVR 
Für PC, würde sich da noch die Razer OSVR anbieten für 350€. Ist allerdings noch DevKit



AtronOm schrieb:


> Das sind ja aufjedenfall schonmal nette Infos die du da Lieferst
> Ja, exklusiv Titel ist immer ein 2 Schneidiges Schwert, und ich bin auch eher dagegen.
> Dresden ist leider etwas weit weg von hier xD
> Du kannst ja mal berichten wenn du da warst wie so deine Erfahrungen waren, würd mich echt interessieren



Kommt darauf an was du machen willst und wie viel Platz du zur Verfügung hast. Viel Platz und Spiele mit rum hampeln ->Vive
Tracking ist nicht so wichtig bzw. du bist mehr auf Spiele im sitzen aus (EVE: Valkyrie, EliteDangerous, Racing Games etc.) -> Oculus


----------



## Sebbi12392 (19. April 2016)

Was hast denn für nen Rechner? Weil wenns der aus deinem Profil is glaub ich nicht das man damit ordentlich in 4K zocken kann geschweigeden VR sinnvoll nutzen kann

MfG


----------



## nuhll (19. April 2016)

OSVR hat keinen Headsensor...??

Weiß nicht ob das wichtig is. Finde auch keine deutschen reviews darüber, scheint noch in Entwicklung zu sein. Ich hab net wirklich bock da ewig rumzufummeln... gerade bei den Preisen...


----------



## AtronOm (20. April 2016)

Hey, oh stimmt müsste ich in meinem Profil wohl mal aktualisieren. xDD
Hab jetzt 2x Sapphire R9 290 OC drin. I7 4770k. 16 GB Ram. SSD. Windows 10 und so weiter und so fort xD
Also 4k geht mit dem eigentlich gut klar 
Hab auch gaum VRAM Probleme, weiss auch nicht warum, aber beschwer mich auch nicht, klappt ja alles xD
Muss dazu sagen das ich immoment GW2 und GTA V zocke.


----------



## Amon (20. April 2016)

Wenn du gerne beim zocken rum hampeln willst und den Platz in der Bude hast, die Vive. Wenn du lieber wie normale Menschen beim zocken sitzen möchtest, dann die Rift.


----------



## AtronOm (21. April 2016)

Wer hampelt nicht gerne in seiner Wohung rum xDD
Schön Fernseher nochmal runterreißen. xDD


----------



## Gimmick (22. April 2016)

Konnte die Vive mal testen und muss sagen, dass ich ungern auf die Controller verzichten möchte. Erst damit ergibt sich doch richtig schöne Interaktion mit der virtuellen Welt. Klar wirds genug Spiele geben, die sich mit normalen Controller spielen lassen werden und "nur" von der Rundumsicht profitieren, aber so richtig geil wirds doch erst mit Interaktivität. 

Da wird es bestimmt einige lustige Sachen oder auch Rätselspiele geben, bei denen man sich dann wirklich um Objekte rumbewegen muss etc. 

Ansonsten:

Vive: Tested: HTC Vive Review - YouTube

Rift: Tested: Oculus Rift Review - YouTube

Fazit: Tested In-Depth: Oculus Rift vs. HTC Vive - YouTube


----------



## Zerebo (23. April 2016)

HAHAHA
Die Kommentare mit dem rum hampeln sind immer wieder lustig. Kommen eigentlich immer von Leuten die noch nie ein gutes VR Spiel mit Bewegungscontrollern gespielt haben.
 Hätte meine Vive keine Bewegungscontroller hätte ich die schon zurückgeschickt. VR ohne Bewegungscontroller ist einfach nicht das wahre. Vor allem wegen der niedrigen Auflösung. Aber wenn man direkt mit Gegenständen interagieren kann ist das einfach geil. The Brookhaven Experiment oder Final Approach sind einfach großartig.


----------



## nuhll (23. April 2016)

Hmm. Naja theoretisch ist es ja egal, kann mir ja ne Rift bestellen und bei nicht gefallen zurück schicken...


----------



## raketenspeed (24. April 2016)

Timmay schrieb:


> Also bei der Qualität der Darstellung nehmen sich die Rift und die Vive angeblich nicht viel. Die Rift ist vielleicht minimal besser.
> Was für mich ein NoGo ist, dass ich momentan bei der Rift noch mit Xbox-Controler spielen müsste. Ich denke das schadet der Immersion und dem Mittendrin-Gefühl doch sehr. Die Move Controller sind zwar angekündigt,  aber wann die wirklich verfügbar sind kann dir niemand sagen. Bei der HTC Vive sind die Controller schon dabei. Das ist für mich momentan entscheident.
> 
> Zum Thema Exklusivtitel, die gibt es bei der Rift. Bei der Vive verfolgt man eher eine OpenSourcePolitik was sich hoffentlich durchsetzen wird. Es gibt wohl auch schon einen Hack mit dem man die Rift exklusiven Titel auch mit der Vive spielen kann. Richtig so
> ...



Ich wollte früher Oculus Rift (die finale Version) vorbestellen kurz bevor es veröffentlicht wird.

Bei mir ist das entscheidende: Der "4D" Effekt, also ist Oculus besser? wird Oculus denn auch eines Tages diese Controller kriegen wie bei HTC Vive ? und kann man sich frei bewegen mit Oculus Rift? oder geht das nur bei HTC Vive?


----------



## Gast20170724 (24. April 2016)

Definitiv die Oculus Rift. Denn die Verpackung ähnelt dem Produktdesign eines großen Smartphone-Herstellers. Und das wichtigste: Es sind PREMIUM-BATTERIEN dabei.


----------



## raketenspeed (24. April 2016)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht was Premium Batterien sind aber Danke .Fehlt nur noch die Frage mit den Controller, ob es auch so Controller geben könnte irgendwann mal wie die HTC Vive.


----------



## Gast20170724 (24. April 2016)

raketenspeed schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht was Premium Batterien sind aber Danke .


Guck dir das Unboxing der Rift von Gamestar mal an.

Zum Thema Controller: Ich habe das Gefühl, dass man sich da die Katze im Sack kauft. Bei der Vive kennt man sie schon. Im schlimmsten Fall steht man dann bei der Rift mit unbrauchbaren Controllern da.


----------



## Prostore (25. April 2016)

Habe ich was verpasst ? xD Man liest nur " Vive fürs rumhampeln " und die Rift " Fürs gemütlich hocken" Man kann doch mit der Vive sowohl hocken als auch hampeln... oder bin ich da fehlinformiert??...

Ich bestelle mir diesen Monat die Vive, ist meiner Meinung nach besser investiertes Geld als in die Rift. Wie schon erwähnt, die Motioncontroller, die schon bei der Vive dabei sind. Außerdem schreckt mich bei der Rift der Aufkauf von Facebook ab xD

Kauft euch die Vive, man liest hier echt nur " Wird die Rift das auch mal haben, wie die Vive" Warum dann nicht gleich die Vive? Da ist schon alles so, wie es sein soll!


----------



## lenne0815 (26. April 2016)

Genereller Konsenz ist das die Rift die "bessere" grundlegendeTechnik hat, allerdings wirkt sich das hauptsächlich in flusims / Rennsims / Spacesims aus, also Cockpit Sachen ( Schärfere Textdarstellung, leichteres erkennen von weit entfernten Objekten etc etc etc ) zudem soll sie wesentlich bequemer sein und integrierte Kopfhörer sind auch ein grosser Pluspunkt.

Die Vive hingegen ist schon aufgrund der Controller z.Zt. unschlagbar, noch ein Punkt ist das es extrem unwarscheinlich ist ne Rift vor August oder sogar noch später zu bekommen. 

Protip; beide Berstellen, eine später Verkaufen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. April 2016)

raketenspeed schrieb:


> Ich wollte früher Oculus Rift (die finale Version) vorbestellen kurz bevor es veröffentlicht wird.
> 
> Bei mir ist das entscheidende: Der "4D" Effekt, also ist Oculus besser? wird Oculus denn auch eines Tages diese Controller kriegen wie bei HTC Vive ? und kann man sich frei bewegen mit Oculus Rift? oder geht das nur bei HTC Vive?



Auch Occulus arbeitet an Controllern. Die Beweglichkeit bleibt mit der Rift aber vorerst eingeschränkt, da die beiden Laser-Emitter einen größeren Raumbereich abdecken können als die Trackingkamera der Rift.


----------



## masterX244 (27. April 2016)

Und bei der Oculus gibts auch noch den faktor des "nach-hause-telefonierens" richtung facebook ( Facebook: Oculus Rift sammelt alles - Golem.de )


----------



## scully1234 (7. Mai 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Auch Occulus arbeitet an Controllern. *Die Beweglichkeit bleibt mit der Rift aber vorerst eingeschränkt*, da die beiden Laser-Emitter einen größeren Raumbereich abdecken können als die Trackingkamera der Rift.



Das wird sie auch in Zukunft bleiben mit der Technologie, da die Trackingkameras nun mal *von der standardisierten Länge des USB Kabels limitiert bleiben*, und aktive Hubs die die Verlegungsreichweite erhöhen könnten nicht funktionieren bei dem sensiblen Tracking ,ohne Interferenzen/Lag Probleme zu erzeugen.

Roomscale fuer die Rift wird also eher eine 180 Grad Frontfacingerfahrung bleiben, egal wie sehr einige bemüht sind ,mit aufs äußerste gedehnten durch den Raum gespannten USB Kabeln ne halbwegs brauchbare 360Grad Erfahrung zu liefern .


----------



## Deccoon (12. Mai 2016)

Ich habe den großen Vorteil mich während meiner Bachelor-Arbeit mit der Oculus Rift zu beschäftigen (leider gerade nur das DK 2, Consumer ist unterwegs) und ein Raum weiter ist die HTC Vive im Labor platziert. 
Dabei gefällt mir bis jetzt die Vive einfach am besten - sitzt super, das Raumtracking von einem selbst und den Controllern ist genial, und die perfekte Steam-Anbindung ist natürlich auch ein dicker Bonus (ich sage nur "The Lab", Valve weiss sich zu präsentieren).
Aktuell würde ich mir wahrscheinlich noch keine VR Brille holen wollen, da muss sich noch etwas mehr an der Auflösung tun (und wie gesagt, ich bin gerade noch ein armer Student ;D), vom Interesse her ist die Vive aber vorne.


----------



## homer2123 (12. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte selbst auch das Dk2 und würde mir gerne eine Vr Brille anschaffen aber der Preis zum dk2 ist ja leider nochmal um Ca 300€ höher . 

Wenn dan dan würde mich wohl eher die Vive reizen weil dort einfach schön Controller und die raum Abmessung vorhanden sind


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Mai 2016)

Ich hab mir bisher einige Reviews angesehen und bin derzeit selbst noch am Schwanken, was meine Entscheidung angeht. Ich hab also einige Punkte, die für beide Geräte sprechen, gesammelt und bin derzeit selbst am abwägen, welche Features für mich wichtiger sind.

Argumente, die für die Oculus Rift sprechen:
- Geringerer Preis (dafür kein großflächiges Roomtracking und keine Motioncontroller)
- Ergonomischer (bequemer, leichter auf- und abzusetzen)
- höhere Bildschärfe über das gesamte Field of View verteilt (vor allem beim Lesen von Text nützlich)
- Asynchronous Timewarp (sorgt für weiches Headtracking, auch wenn die Framerate unter 90 fps sinkt)
- Evtl. mehr unterstützte Spiele? Bis auf ein paar Exklusivtitel aber vermutlich unwichtig.
- Weniger wahrnehmbarer Screendoor-Effekt, als bei der HTC Vive

Argumente, die für die HTC Vive sprechen:
- Komplettpaket inkl. Motioncontrollern und großflächigem Roomtracking zu einem (höheren) Preis
- helleres, kontrastreiches Bild mit etwas größerem Field of View, dafür nur in der Bildmitte wirklich scharf (könnte ein Problem beim Lesen von Texten werden)
- Kein Facebook-Shite!
- Besser abgedichtet, damit kein Licht eindringt, das die Immersion stören könnte

Alle Infos habe ich aus zweiter Hand (Reviews in Text- und Videoform), hab selbst bisher keines der Geräte in Releaseform getestet (nur Rift DK1 und 2). Das sind jedenfalls die Punkte, die mir derzeit durch den Kopf geistern und sich abwechseln, zu welchem Headset ich nun tendiere. Für mich spricht für die Vive vor allem das kontrastreichere Bild mit höherem Field of View und der Verzicht auf Facebook-Shite. Controller und großflächiges Roomtracking brauche ich nicht wirklich, da ich nur Cockpitspiele spielen werde. Für die Oculus Rift dagegen spricht für mich vor allem das Asynchronous Timewarp-Feature, das bei niedriger Framerate für ein deutlich besseres Spielgefühl sorgt (brauche ich das noch, wenn ich mir im Sommer ne GTX 1080 zulege?) und die bessere Lesbarkeit von Text, was wohl vor allem für Elite Dangerous wichtig werden könnte.

Vielleicht helfen dem einen oder anderen die von mir bisher gesammelten Punkte bei der Entscheidung. Ich selbst schwanke noch zwischen beiden Geräten und schwanke jetzt ins Bett.


----------



## masterX244 (18. Mai 2016)

Das Facebook-Problem lässt sich (laut berichten von manchen benutzern) mittels sauber gesetzter Firewall-regeln im router die die Facebook-Server unerreichbar machen (geht nur wenn man FB gar nicht benutzt) beheben


----------



## Schnurres (21. Mai 2016)

Oculus hat ja wohl letzte Woche noch DRM eingeführt, so dass Vive-Kunden keine Oculus-Spiele mehr spielen können (ging ja bisher).


----------



## Riversight (22. Mai 2016)

Hab selber die HTC Vive, bin vollauf zufrieden. War am Anfang auch unentschieden, das Room-Scale hat mich jedoch überzeugt. Jetzt wo Oculus es mit seiner DRM übertreibt, hat sich meine Entscheidung nur verfestigt. Hatte mir EVE: Valkyrie gekauft in der Hoffnung, dass Oculus nicht gegen reVive vorgeht. So kann man sich täuschen, ich versuche gerade das Spiel zurück zugeben. Wenn das nicht klappt, muss ich wohl auf die nächste Version von reVive warten. 
Aber das war definitiv das letzte gekaufte (!) Spiel...
Hab noch einen großen Test zu Virtual Reality geschrieben


----------



## warawarawiiu (24. Mai 2016)

Gerade meine versandbestätigung für die vive bekommen


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Mai 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Gerade meine versandbestätigung für die vive bekommen



Wann hast du die denn bestellt?


----------



## warawarawiiu (24. Mai 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wann hast du die denn bestellt?



Vor zwei -drei Wochen knapp.


----------



## warawarawiiu (25. Mai 2016)

Sie ist da und läuft tadellos.

Und: das was mir bei meiner ruft damals am meisten gefehlt hat ist iMo auch der größte Vorteil der htc:

Roomtracking und die Sicherheit auch in Verbindung zu wissen wo meine Ming Vase steht


----------



## Adi1 (25. Mai 2016)

Naja, solange noch breitgefächerte Anwendungen fehlen,

kann man auch noch Abstand nehmen


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. Mai 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, solange noch breitgefächerte Anwendungen fehlen,
> 
> kann man auch noch Abstand nehmen



Naja..... was heißt breitgefächert?

Allein auf Steak 150+ spiele/Demos zuzüglich Anwendungen..... finde das Angebot extrem gut


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Mai 2016)

Mhhhhh ... Steak! 

Dann ging das ja echt schnell mit der Vive. Ich habe innerhalb der ersten 24h ne Rift bestellt und das Ding kommt erst in ein paar Wochen. Schlimm, das!

Mir persönlich reicht für den Anfang das Angebot an Spielen mehr als aus. 95% davon werde ich eh nicht spielen, im Moment spiele ich mal wieder begeistert Assetto Corsa mit dem DK2, auch wenn der Support da noch ein paar Macken hat (falsche Auflösung mit Post Processing + Probleme mit der Kantenglättung. Demnächst kommt dann auch wieder Elite Dangerous dazu ... allein die beiden Spiele sind mir schon die knapp 700 Euro für die Rift wert.


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. Mai 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Mhhhhh ... Steak!
> 
> Dann ging das ja echt schnell mit der Vive. Ich habe innerhalb der ersten 24h ne Rift bestellt und das Ding kommt erst in ein paar Wochen. Schlimm, das!
> 
> Mir persönlich reicht für den Anfang das Angebot an Spielen mehr als aus. 95% davon werde ich eh nicht spielen, im Moment spiele ich mal wieder begeistert Assetto Corsa mit dem DK2, auch wenn der Support da noch ein paar Macken hat (falsche Auflösung mit Post Processing + Probleme mit der Kantenglättung. Demnächst kommt dann auch wieder Elite Dangerous dazu ... allein die beiden Spiele sind mir schon die knapp 700 Euro für die Rift wert.



Asteroiden Corsa habe ich damals auch schon mit dem dk2 genutzt.
Auch das war toll.

Aber mir fehlt es ohne den Room scale d r  Vive deutlich an immersion.
Es ist einfach es ganz anderes im Raum herum laufen zu können und dank der Controller seine Hände zu sehen.
Der Mehrwert im Vergleich zur ruft ist iMo riesig.
Dafür ist das Display halt noch nicht so ausgereift


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. Mai 2016)

Muss nach ausgiebigen testen der vive mit her menge Games (Gamelab, audioshield,,theblu, fantastic contraptions, Job Simulator ) wirklich sagen dass es einen UNGLAUBLICHEN Mehrwert darstellt Dinge greifen zu können, umher laufen zu können und seine "Hände" ingame zu sehen. 

Wenn ich an mein DK2 zurückdenke.....das war ne lustige Spielerei, aber virtuelle Realität gibt's tatsächlich nur mit roomscale und interaktiven ingame sichtbaren Controllern.


----------



## masterX244 (27. Mai 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Naja..... was heißt breitgefächert?
> 
> Allein auf Steak 150+ spiele/Demos zuzüglich Anwendungen..... finde das Angebot extrem gut





warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Asteroiden Corsa habe ich damals auch schon mit dem dk2 genutzt.
> Auch das war toll.
> --SNIP--



Genialer autokorrektur-Fail mal2  musste auch erstmal lachen als ich den sinn rausbekommen hatte


----------



## warawarawiiu (27. Mai 2016)

masterX244 schrieb:


> Genialer autokorrektur-Fail mal2  musste auch erstmal lachen als ich den sinn rausbekommen hatte



Ich weiß...... das kommt von der Windows Autorkorrektur ^^

Windows macht aus Steam IMMER Steak (und ich muss es mindestens 4 mal korrigieren bis er Steam akzeptiert.... bei jedem mal schreiben) und asetto Corsa....hm....das geht eigentlich.... wer weiß was ich da gemacht hab


----------



## masterX244 (28. Mai 2016)

deshalb autokorrektur immer ausschalten  (hab selbst aufm handy keine an)


----------



## TammerID (31. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte zwar nur die Vive auf, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen einfach nur eine Brille aufzuhaben und nur mit Maus&Tasta / Xbox Controller rumzusitzen.
Das Room Scaling und die Vive Controller machen die Brille bzw. das Set für mich zum absoluten Favorit. 
Bin auch gerade am sparen zum aufrüsten und möchte so schnell wie möglich einsteigen. Aber dafür muss erst einmal meine 780 rausfliegen...


----------



## T-Bow (16. Juni 2016)

Leider ist mein PC wie erwartet gnadenlos durch den Benchmark-Test für HTC Vive durchgefallen, weshalb diese Brille/dieses Headset für mich nicht mehr in Frage kommt, selbst wenn sie mal günstiger werden sollte. So bleibe ich, aufgrund einer vorhandenen PS4-Konsole, bei PlayStation VR aus offensichtlichen Gründen. Aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich doch mittlerweile richtig Lust darauf bekommen, bereits jetzt in virtuelle Realitäter einzutauchen und so schiele ich auf das vergleichsweise recht günstige Samsung Gear VR-Headset (was leider nur mit Galaxy S6 und 7 kompatibel ist), welches 100€ kostet. Für Testzwecke sicherlich mehr als geeignet, hat man nicht gerade die höchsten Ansprüche. 

Meine Frage lautet nun, wie sich eigentlich die Oberfläche des Smartphone bedienen lässt, während dieses in der Halterung eingesetzt ist? Per Touchscreen geht ja dann wohl schlecht. Braucht man unbedingt ein Controller?


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Juni 2016)

T-Bow schrieb:


> Leider ist mein PC wie erwartet gnadenlos durch den Benchmark-Test für HTC Vive durchgefallen, weshalb diese Brille/dieses Headset für mich nicht mehr in Frage kommt, selbst wenn sie mal günstiger werden sollte. So bleibe ich, aufgrund einer vorhandenen PS4-Konsole, bei PlayStation VR aus offensichtlichen Gründen. Aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich doch mittlerweile richtig Lust darauf bekommen, bereits jetzt in virtuelle Realitäter einzutauchen und so schiele ich auf das vergleichsweise recht günstige Samsung Gear VR-Headset (was leider nur mit Galaxy S6 und 7 kompatibel ist), welches 100€ kostet. Für Testzwecke sicherlich mehr als geeignet, hat man nicht gerade die höchsten Ansprüche.
> 
> Meine Frage lautet nun, wie sich eigentlich die Oberfläche des Smartphone bedienen lässt, während dieses in der Halterung eingesetzt ist? Per Touchscreen geht ja dann wohl schlecht. Braucht man unbedingt ein Controller?



Was steckt denn unter der Haube? Zumindest vom Oculus Rift Hardwaretest weiß ich, dass da einige starke, aber ältere Hardware nicht korrekt eingestuft wird. Ich hab z. B. nen alten i5 2500k, der angeblich zu schwach sein sollte, was aber aufgrund der Übertaktung auf 4,4 GHz absolut nicht zutrifft. Ich kriege zwar ne Meldung, dass das System zu schwach ist, es funktioniert aber trotzdem alles prima.


----------



## Genildor (17. Juni 2016)

Hey T-Bow,

wenn du günstig in VR eintauchen willst, ohne viel $ zu investieren, würde ich dir ein google CardBoard empfehlen. Das ist eine Papier-HeadMountedDisplay-Halterung für das Handy und  wird je nach Anwendung vom PC als Display genutzt (gibt auch Apps im PlayStore). 
cardboard zusammenbauen - YouTube

Gute Halterungen bekommst du schon für 20€ (z.B. bei Amazon). Einfache Halterungen gibt es zum Selbstausdrucken, auch direkt von google. 
Man kann damit auch Spiele von Steam spielen. Gibt viele Anleitungen und Videos dazu.


----------



## ch-13-f (19. Juli 2016)

Hi zusammen,

also ich muss sagen das ich absolut Vive als Favorit habe. Zwar habe ich immer an Oculus geglaubt aber auch mit Hinblick auf die Touch Controller aber ohne ROOMSCALE sehe ich Vive immer noch auf Platz 1.
Du willst nicht nur deine Arme in VR sehen sondern wenn du dich einmal da drin auch bewegt hast dann willst das das Komplettpaket.

Vive hat jetzt schon das Komplettpaket. Oculus wird es Stand heute nie haben auch wenn die Touch Controller schöner aussehen. Die Haptik von den Vive Controller ist genial. Und in VR kannst du die Skins sowieso ändern. Da wird dein Controller schnell zum Gewehr. oder sonstiges.

Ich spare für eine Vive!


----------



## Blechbüxse (7. September 2016)

Habe die Vive 3 Monate nun und in den 3 Monaten habe ich die Vive nur ein bisschen für  Rise of Tomb Raider abgelegt und das auch nur wenn meine Schwester zockte... 

Für mich sind nur noch wenige games am pc mit maus&tastatur oder controller vorstellbar...


----------



## Blechbüxse (8. September 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Wenn du gerne beim zocken rum hampeln willst und den Platz in der Bude hast, die Vive. Wenn du lieber wie normale Menschen beim zocken sitzen möchtest, dann die Rift.


 Wer will schon was normales haben? Man möchte schon was für sein Geld haben  Wozu Vr wenn ich mich da nicht bewegen kann? bin etwas verwirrt.. 

Wenn du im Sofa sitzen willst... empfehle ich Gameboy  ist übersichtlich an knöpfen und Bildschirm ist auch nicht zu weit )


----------



## Gr4m4tik (11. September 2016)

Blechbüxse schrieb:


> Wer will schon was normales haben?



DU nicht? Andere vielleicht aber schon.


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. September 2016)

Ich hatte vor der vive ja noch das DK2 Kit der occulus.

War auch schon toll, aber nach der vive würde ich nie wieder vr ohne roomscale nehmen.

Die Simulatoren sind ganz nett im sitzen, aber es ist was völlig anderes und viel viel immersiveres mit der vive wenn ich im raum mich selber bewege und meine "Hände" im spiel sehe.

Occulus hat hier imo versagt, und die handcontroller die man jetzt im Nachgang für viel Geld verkauft (ca. 200€) heben sie leider auch nicht auf den Level der vive die nach wie vor mit roomscale glänzt.


----------



## Grestorn (11. September 2016)

@wara: Wie muss man sich denn das Spielen mit Roomscale vorstellen? Ich spiele in einem 25m² Hobbykeller, der aber auch als Heimkino, Computer- /Zockerecke, und Schlagzeugraum dient. Mein Partner sitzt hier abends in der Regel auch zum Fernsehschauen. 

Die wirklich frei begehbare "Zockerecke" hat nur die Maße von gut 2x1 Meter. Damit kann doch kein Mensch ein VR Erlebnis haben. 

Wenn ich Tisch und Sofa zur Seite schiebe, habe ich bestenfalls 3,5 x 1,8 Meter. 

Wie groß ist denn Dein VR Spielraum?

Ich werde wohl doch ein neues Haus mit eigenem, quadratischem 5x5m Raum nur für VR bauen müssen. Was die Kosten für die VR Kits deutlich relativiert. Was sind schon €1000 verglichen mit der knappen Mio, die ein Haus in München kostet ...


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> @wara: Wie muss man sich denn das Spielen mit Roomscale vorstellen? Ich spiele in einem 25m² Hobbykeller, der aber auch als Heimkino, Computer- /Zockerecke, und Schlagzeugraum dient. Mein Partner sitzt hier abends in der Regel auch zum Fernsehschauen.
> 
> Die wirklich frei begehbare "Zockerecke" hat nur die Maße von gut 2x1 Meter. Damit kann doch kein Mensch ein VR Erlebnis haben.
> 
> ...




In meiner Mietwohnung Nitz ich sie bei 3x2 Metern, im Partyraum im haus bei 5x5 Metern.


----------



## schneevernichter (11. September 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Auch Occulus arbeitet an Controllern. Die Beweglichkeit bleibt mit der Rift aber vorerst eingeschränkt, da die beiden Laser-Emitter einen größeren Raumbereich abdecken können als die Trackingkamera der Rift.



Mit Touch kommt eine zweite Kamera raus. Der Bereich der abgedeckt wird ist vergleichbar. Man kann noch ne dritte Kamera hinzufügen für noch mehr Abdeckung. Hab Touch probieren können und meiner Meinung nach Touch > Vive Controller. 

Headset an sich bevorzuge ich auch Oculus da es komfortabler ist und eine etwas bessere Bildqualität bietet (auf Kosten eines etwas kleineren FOV). Grundsätzlich sind aber sowohl Vive als auch Oculus bei weitem nicht gut genug was die Bildqualität angeht. Da ist noch sehr sehr viel Verbesserungsbedarf.  Oculus mit Touch wäre meine Wahl jedoch macht man bei Vive auch nichts falsch. Beide Geräte haben ihre Mängel.


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. September 2016)

schneevernichter schrieb:


> Mit Touch kommt eine zweite Kamera raus. Der Bereich der abgedeckt wird ist vergleichbar. Man kann noch ne dritte Kamera hinzufügen für noch mehr Abdeckung. Hab Touch probieren können und meiner Meinung nach Touch > Vive Controller.
> 
> Headset an sich bevorzuge ich auch Oculus da es komfortabler ist und eine etwas bessere Bildqualität bietet (auf Kosten eines etwas kleineren FOV). Grundsätzlich sind aber sowohl Vive als auch Oculus bei weitem nicht gut genug was die Bildqualität angeht. Da ist noch sehr sehr viel Verbesserungsbedarf.  Oculus mit Touch wäre meine Wahl jedoch macht man bei Vive auch nichts falsch. Beide Geräte haben ihre Mängel.



Das Problem ist, dass ein Setup wie du es beschreibst mit der Oculus Schweine teuer ist..

Und trotzdem keine 5x5 Meter Raum bspw abdeckt 

2 handcontroller, extra kameras....meh.


----------



## schneevernichter (11. September 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass ein Setup wie du es beschreibst mit der Oculus Schweine teuer ist..
> 
> Und trotzdem keine 5x5 Meter Raum bspw abdeckt
> 
> 2 handcontroller, extra kameras....meh.



Nun der Touch Controller kommt mit ner zweiten Kamera. Rift und Touch kosten 899 zusammen wenn man dem Media Markt leak glauben kann das Touch 200 Euro kostet.  Auch nicht mehr als Vive. Schweineteuer ist beides. Wie so vieles im Leben. 

Das Setup lässt sich auf 4 Kameras ausbauen wenn nötig (wird wohl in den wenigsten Fällen  nötig sein)

Ich denke solange ein Kabel vorhanden ist ist man dadurch eh limitiert. Ich fand es bei Vive und Rift immer nervig. Man hat halt nicht immer jemand abgestellt der das Kabel managed.


----------



## TammerID (12. September 2016)

Wobei man sich auch sehr schnell an das Kabel gewöhnt. Also instinktives rübersteigen ist nach ein paar Stunden unter der Vive schnell drin.


----------

